# remove and re-use stone veneer



## Cecosugi (Aug 20, 2009)

To make a long story short, some installers put stone veneer (centurion brand) in the wrong place on my new home.  So now they want to remove it and re-use it on the other side of my home.

My question is... will removing and re-using the stones compromise the integrity of the stones?  When they remove the stone, will the concrete wall they are removing it from be ugly, or will the mortar come off completely?  If it does not come off completely, how would I remove it?  If I leave any mortar residue, will that affect being able to re-apply stone veneer in the future?


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Aug 21, 2009)

1, probably not; 2, probably; 3, probably not; 4, chipping gun w/brick chisel &/or grinder & turbo diamond segmented cup wheel; & 5, probably not,,, sounds like conc & not stone,,, you might consider applying a dec conc coating to original wall to hide grinder tracks,,, other'n that, all the comments in the other forum also apply,,, being able to habla espanol's a good thing when you've got those guys around, right ???  :hide:


----------

